# McAfee Security Center password problem



## dayinairah (Mar 1, 2005)

:sad: Hi ! I am new to this forum. Am hoping to find someone to help me figure out why I can no longer log into my McAfee Security center. This is a brand new computer. (old one is now in computer heaven) I installed the McAfee virus scan program I had before as well as McAfee anti spyware 2005 . My new computer is a Dell 4700 series- XP . I installed these programs and filled out all the proper registry info, etc.. and was good to go until about a week later when the "Update" window popped up as usual, and I had to log in to update, it refused my username/password. Nothing was changed. Everything was as before. Was able to "log-in" day before with same username/password, but now it refuses to let me in and update the new info computer wants. Tried Tech phone help, tells me to go to McAfee.help.com to chat with Tech, but nowhere in the info page does it have live help! Called the number Dell gave me, I get the animated recording, etc... but would have to pay the 30 something charge monthly to get help. I know I am computer semi illiterate, but man, trying to get help with this is like pulling out my wisdom teeth , if ya know what I mean. So, if anyone can help, would be truly appreciated!!!!! your new forum friend, dayinairah


----------



## digit (Jan 10, 2005)

Follow this link.
McAfee Help 

On the page under the name McAfee Help there is another link titled 'answer center', click it. Follow the instructions "Using Answer Center". This is the first of 3 items in a pull down menu that you will answer. This process directs you to the proper technician for your issue.


----------



## dayinairah (Mar 1, 2005)

*RE: McAfee password problem*

:wave: Hi digit, thank you sooooooo very much for your help!!!!
I was finally able to get help with my problem. I am finally all set now. Thank a bunch again!!! I am so thankfull for this forum! Will come here often now to see if I might be able to help someone else. Or if I need help again. lol.. A friend - dayinairah


----------

